# Interesting Video on John Knox



## RamistThomist (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont know what to make of this video. Knox's accent is awesome, but I think they are trying to make him the bad guy. It is still well worth watching.

YouTube - John Knox - Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## Davidius (Dec 12, 2007)

Is that Russell Crowe at the beginning?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 12, 2007)

Queen Mary: I am a Catholic.

John Knox: And this is a Protestant country.

Queen Mary: I have no wish to change that. I will practice my religion in private, as I was doing until I was so rudely interrupted. I will not impose my religion upon my country.

 Postmodernism at it's best.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 12, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Is that Russell Crowe at the beginning?



It looks like him by doesn't sound like him.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 12, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Queen Mary: I am a Catholic.
> 
> John Knox: And this is a Protestant country.
> 
> Queen Mary: I have no wish to change that. I will practice my religion in private, as I was doing until I was so rudely interrupted. I will not impose my religion upon my country.



Riiiiight. That's exactly what the agenda of Roman Catholicism was...


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 12, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Queen Mary: I am a Catholic.
> ...



The opposite is precisely what Mary did.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2007)

This movie is called _Gunpowder, Treason & Plot_ (2004). 

For what it's worth, There is a 1972 edition of _Mary, Queen of Scots_ and an upcoming 2008 edition.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Queen Mary: I am a Catholic.
> 
> John Knox: And this is a Protestant country.
> 
> ...



I remember during a lecture at university, the Professer was discussing relations between James VI (later James I of England) and Queen Elizabeth, he said they were occasionally frosty "after all Elizabeth had cut his mother's head off...people tend to take these things personally.'


----------

